# Levoxyl, Tirosint, Synthroid - Oh My!



## MojoZ (Jul 10, 2013)

Newbie here and another victim of the Levoxyl recall. Actually, I feel that Pfizer has been manufacturing defective Lexoxyl since at least March 2012 (due to my sudden onset of hypo symptoms in April 2012) but story for another day....
From Levoxyl 125 mcg went to Synthroid 125 mcg for about a month - did okay but had bloating, anxiety and some depression. After looking at labs and determining I could change we tried Tirosint 125 mcg - OVERDOSED to the point of collapsing from dizziness at work after only a week and a half - tried Tironsint 112 mcg for one day after skipping meds for one day after collapsing but was too frightened to continue with Tirosint. 
Now back to Synthroid 125 mcg for the last 12 days - felt like I was getting better BUT in the last three or so days I have had terrible symptoms - extreme fatigue, joint discomfort, a day with headaches (just one so far), anxiety, etc. Feels like I'm hyper again...?? 
I did okay (just okay) with Synthroid 125 mcg for a month before trying Tirosint - why is this happening now? *Could I still be getting over my Tirosint overdose?*? I'm TT September 2006, perimenopausal, basically in hormone heck. Forgive TMI but these terrible days coincide with the onset of my period.
Can't take a break from meds, really - *does it take a LONG time to get over T4 overdose...or perhaps I'm hypo and my body is confused*? Sick of running to my dr - should I wait a bit more to see if I'm just adjusting back to not being hyper? After a great day last Saturday health-wise I'm now really sick and upset.
Probably an adrenal fatigue component in there probably made worse by all of this thyroid med change...by the way tried T3 in every form possible after my TT and just couldn't tolerate it. 
Any opinions appreciated. Thanks all - 
M


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I do think it takes time for the body to work it's way through the extra T4 that made you hyper-and therefore that extra T4 will have it's effect on our body as it does so. Our body will go through various changes over 3-4-5 weeks of a dose change, before slowly stabilizing. I know it takes 6 weeks for the free T4 levels just to become steady enough to run labwork. So THAT should tell us something.
When coming down from a bad overmedication last year, I made note that week 3 and 4 were the worst weeks for symptoms. When hyper, I did have worse symptoms in week 4 and 1 of cycle like you mentioned. 
Anytime I had a dose change, it seems like the first 2 weeks there was relief of symptoms, then into week 3, a return of symptoms, which would confuse me. We just have to take it on faith and keep going and let everything get balanced out over the weeks. There are probably changes taking place at the tissue level in our body that we don't see. All we know is HOW we feel. Which is pretty crappy sometimes.
I switched from Levoxyl to Synthroid in April. Had the bloating effect, slow brain, lack of motivation, etc.


----------



## MojoZ (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Gwen1 this helps. I am in bad shape nowadays - never know when hyper symptoms are going to hit me. I think I finally burned out my adrenals too.
Doc also thinks my body doesn't agree with Synthroid so just called in Unithroid for me. I'm afraid to do anything now when it comes to my meds.
Do you still have the bloating effect, etc.?


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

No. I don't have those symptoms that I had at the start of synthroid and no bloating or inflammation type symptoms. When I changed from Levoxyl to synthroid, I actually was ready for an increase, so went from Levoxyl 88 to synthroid 100. The synthroid seemed slow to go with me, and 3 weeks in, I questioned whether it was equivalent in potency to the Levoxyl. So I went to the 112 synthroid for 2 weeks and went hyper. It took a good 2 weeks to come down from that and I did skip one pill to knock down the hyper.

It is said that it takes time for a dose to build up. So whether the synthroid was slow to go or what, the fact is it takes time to build up and for there to be symptom improvement. When I went up to the 112, it worked instantly as far as taking care of the sluggishness, but that is not a good sign because T4 is slow and gradual.

I am now about 3 months on the synthroid 100 and 6 weeks away from the 112 hyper. It "seems" like I may have to adjust down slightly, but don't know at this point. I don't like to do too many changes and I've had enough of them over the past 3 months. As long as my ft4 level stays around the same level, it keeps me pretty stable.

Anyway, that's how the switch to synthroid affected me. I questioned it's equivalency to Levoxyl in dose strength. The synthroid seemed more mellow or something and didn't hit me the same way the Levoxyl did when I took my pill. What I do like about the Synthroid is that I don't have to worry about variance in potency from batch to batch like they say the generics can have. Also, I think Levoxyl was having potency issues too and thus the recall. My last refill of Levoxyl was super potent and produced hyper symptoms after taking 13 pills, but because I was needing an increase, I actually started feeling better. This was end of March and they had taken all Levoxyl off shelf after that. So, I cut up some of last year's pills to make an 87.5 dose and took that for 2 weeks until my endo appt. when I would discuss what brand I should go to.

Interesting you mention the adrenals. When I started with my new endo Jan. 2012, I was very hyper on the Levoxyl 125 and the first question I asked her was if I blew out my adrenals. I felt they were somehow involved and affected by being overmedicated for 1 year. I feel like I'm in a rambling mode. lol Well, these are my thoughts. Good luck with the Unithroid. Hope your levels even out more and the hyper symptoms subside. That's what I don't like about all these changes- it sets our levels off and we can't tell if it's too high or too low or what!


----------

